# How I Build a Cell Basket



## jeneje (May 28, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to share how I build my gold cell copper baskets. There are several steps but once you do it - it only takes a few minutes to cut it out and put it together. I hope this helps with making a cell basket.

First I take a 12inch by 12inch piece of 60mesh copper(brought from Lazersteve's site) fold it into 4 equal parts.(you can make yours bigger if you need to) for my use, I use smaller ones giving me four baskets.

I then take one piece and fold it in half, take one side and fold it to the center just short of the center line by a 1/4 inch, Take the other side and fold it to the center line now you should have three horizontal lines.

Next take the right and left end and fold them 11/2inch in making one vertical line on the left and one on the right. This is what makes the size of the basket.

Now you will make 3 cuts with scissor's on the horizontal line to the vertical line and stop. You should have six cuts.

Fold each horizontal cut line to a 90% bend. This makes the back, bottom, and front. 

Okay, here is where it gets tricky, Take the 1st and third flaps on each side, fold both edges of the flap to a blunt edge. You should have 4 flaps with blunt edges. (See pic)

Take the second flap and fold it to the vertical line on each end. Make a mark with a sharpie on this fold in the center on both. Make a slit along this mark about 1/4 inch be careful not to cut the slit to long, unfold the flap and you should have a slit in the center about 1/2 long, this will be used to insert flaps 1 and 3 into, this make the sides.

Now flaps one and three with the folded edges go through the slit and fold inside. (see pics)

Now take wire pliers and squeeze the folds to crimp.

Next take the excess on the top of the sides (this want be much maybe 1/16 to 1/8 inch) and fold it down making a hem along the top. making the sides sturdy.

Now you have a basket for your gold cell. 

Ken








Ken


----------



## jmdlcar (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for showing how to make the basket. Now I need to get the screen to build it.

Jack


----------



## IntelGold (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, I think that you should not have a lip on the front as it shields the items from being deplating? Let me know if im wrong?


----------



## jeneje (Jun 14, 2013)

IntelGold said:


> Hi, I think that you should not have a lip on the front as it shields the items from being deplating? Let me know if im wrong?


The front lip, helps hold the basket together, I have had no trouble with deplating, I use it all the time with my jewelry and pins. When I do pins I use a glass stir rod to mix them up, making sure they get good contact with the basket.

When using the stir rod I always turn off the power to the cell so I don't get grounded out :lol: 
Never had any prolbems with it.
Ken


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't tell the day I can try mind. I been getting pins and any other gold plated stuff. I think its going to be as easy as the AP for fingers but not as safe to do.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 14, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> I can't tell the day I can try mind. I been getting pins and any other gold plated stuff. I think its going to be as easy as the AP for fingers but not as safe to do.


It is as easy, just be careful with acid, Watch the amps and don't let the cell get to hot. Another words don't get in a hurry and you be fine.
Ken

ps, did you find out about the lead thing?


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 14, 2013)

Ken,

I need to make a mold to pour the lead to shape it. And I get the money to buy some screen wire for the basket.

Jack


----------

